
Good bean counters? Starbucks has paid no tax in UK since 2009 - ColinWright
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/good-bean-counters-starbucks-has-paid-no-tax-in-uk-since-2009-8212579.html
======
3825
how come royalties are taxed differently? simplify the tax code and make
everyone pay the same tax at the same rate and stop this shenanigan of a
company paying intellectualproperty royalties to itself. they are not
independent franchises

